# LQQKing for good DOJOS in Jacksonville, FLORIDA!!



## TaekwondoJaxFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Taekwondo, Judo, Jiu-Jitsu, Muay Thai, MMA or any MARTIAL ARTS!! 

Addresses, Locations, Phone #s.. any available information would be very appreciative!!


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.switchboard.com/Martial_Arts_&_Self_Defense_Instruction/Jacksonville/FL/242-/yellowpages.htm

http://www.thecityofjacksonville.com/karate/index.html

http://www.superpages.com/yellowpages/C-Martial+Arts+Instruction/S-FL/T-Jacksonville/

hope that helps.


----------



## TaekwondoJaxFL (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks sapper.. all the links proved very resourceful!!


----------



## Florida904 (Mar 7, 2007)

MMA - Deadgame Fight School is the place to go - www.deadgamefightschool.com





TaekwondoJaxFL said:


> Taekwondo, Judo, Jiu-Jitsu, Muay Thai, MMA or any MARTIAL ARTS!!
> 
> Addresses, Locations, Phone #s.. any available information would be very appreciative!!


----------



## One (Feb 14, 2008)

This is several months late, but there's an excellent MMA gym in Orange Park called Smiley's Combat Athletix. We opened in October and offer MMA, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Boxing, Karate, Kickboxing, and Capoeira. The website is www.combatathletix.com. Check it out!


----------

